# Kelsey Grammer in Boss on Starz



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Starz has made the first episode free on line and on demand. Premiers Oct 21.

_The series follows Tom Kane, the __mayor of Chicago__, who has recently been diagnosed with a degenerative __neurological disorder__. Determined to remain in charge, Kane conceals the disease from everyone around him except his own physician, Dr Ella Harris. Those around Kane are too busy with their own lives to notice anything unusual. Kane's marriage to his wife Meredith is nothing more than one of convenience. Kane's closest advisors, Kitty O'Neill and Ezra Stone, begin to suspect something is wrong with the Mayor but respect him too much to ask any questions, while State Treasurer Ben Zajac is too busy cultivating his political ambitions to become the next __Governor of Illinois__ to notice anything out of the ordinary. Kane's daughter, Emma, is the only one who suspects that something is wrong with her father. But does she know enough to uncover his secret and what will it mean for his political career?_


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, looks like this series is rather true to life in a sense. Almost all our elected officials in the city, C(r)ook County, and Springfield are mentally out of whack.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, looks like this series is rather true to life in a sense. Almost all our elected officials in America are mentally out of whack.


Fixed for you. 

The show looks good.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm looking forward to see how Kelsey Grammer does in such a different role for him.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

clang said:


> I'm looking forward to see how Kelsey Gramme does in such a different role for him.


He played a scumbag quite well in Medium a while back.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

cj9788 said:


> He played a scumbag quite well in Medium a while back.


I don't think I've ever seen him in anything besides Cheers and Frasier (and the tabloids ). Thus my curiosity.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Frasier Crane's catchphrase was "I'm listening." The first episode of _Boss_ is entitled "Listen." I'm looking forward to the new show, but really, couldn't they have made a bigger effort to distance themselves?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Got done watching ep. 1, like it a lot, too bad it won't be a long run because of certain story lines.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm rather tired of premium channels original series all having a "bad person" as the protagonist.

Do they all have to be that way?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Got done watching ep. 1, like it a lot, too bad it won't be a long run because of certain story lines.


IMHO "a long run" has become three seasons which this show could carry well. No guarantees that Starz will run it that long, though.


paulman182 said:


> I'm rather tired of premium channels original series all having a "bad person" as the protagonist.
> 
> Do they all have to be that way?


It balances the broadcast networks' prime time schedule protagonists the majority of which are "good cops." 

Kelsey Grammer is showing his acting skills on this show, finally showcasing his Juilliard and stage background. But while I enjoyed this premier and think the show could be very intriguing with strong character development, my wife dislikes the dark & violent drama on premium channels.

From a "believability" standpoint, this drama gets far more points than any "CSI" franchise fantasy with all that tech not available to 99.9% of law enforcement. But Americans do like to believe in fantasy.


----------



## fpembleton (Jun 19, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, looks like this series is rather true to life in a sense. Almost all our elected officials in the city, C(r)ook County, and Springfield are mentally out of whack.


The situation portrayed in this series (Boss) is not indicative of the traditonal " mentally out of whack" public servant of Cook County and Illinois. Just my personal opinion, but it is kind of sad to see someone deteriorate mentally as a result of the diagnosis of the illness. i dont view this as being synonymous with corruption.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

phrelin said:


> It balances the broadcast networks' prime time schedule protagonists the majority of which are "good cops."


That could be. I never see any of those shows.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

balboadave said:


> Frasier Crane's catchphrase was "I'm listening." The first episode of _Boss_ is entitled "Listen." I'm looking forward to the new show, but really, couldn't they have made a bigger effort to distance themselves?


Think maybe Listen came from the way he got that dude's attention in his office? I'd darn sure listen 

I think I will enjoy Grammer showing his acting skills in this one. Watching the very sad mental deterioration of this character may be a bit tough. I formed the opinion that he is a very strong willed person. Now, corrupt or not I haven't made up my mind.

I did enjoy the rooftop view changing while he was giving the history lesson to the young politician. That was a neat touch.


----------



## dairack (Oct 27, 2011)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Got done watching ep. 1, like it a lot, too bad it won't be a long run because of certain story lines.


Actually, BOSS has already been renewed for a second season. I saw the first episode as well and really enjoyed it - Kelsey Grammer's performance is stellar IMO.

Will anyone be watching the second episode this Friday at 10/9pm ET/PT? I can't wait

I'm helping STARZ spread the word on this series so if you have any questions let me know.

---
Derek


----------



## fpembleton (Jun 19, 2005)

The show definitely appealed to me. I plan to watch the series.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I caught up with all 3 episodes over the weekend and love it. Grammer is great in this -- compelling storylines too. I'm in for the season. :up: Also, glad to hear it's already renewed for a second season.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Today I was thinking of the scene where Kane is on the phone guiding the office to tell the guy at the press conference to keep asking the question about Miami. Hope to see Grammer get a nomination for his role.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Today I was thinking of the scene where Kane is on the phone guiding the office to tell the guy at the press conference to keep asking the question about Miami. Hope to see Grammer get a nomination for his role.


Yeah, that was great. "Ask him again" (repeated several times)


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I am loving this show. It's so sleazy and entertaining. The corruption and sex and slander and character assassination. I can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Just typical life in the day/career of a Chicago (and Illinois) Democratic politician.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

The Chicago Code was another good show that dealt with corrupt politics - it aired on FOX last season. Not necessarily the same type of show as this, but arguably as good. Recommended to those interested.


----------



## dairack (Oct 27, 2011)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I am loving this show.


I'm with you SPACEMAKER - I can't wait for tomorrow night's new episode. Will you be watching?

I'm helping STARZ spread the word about the series so let me know if you have any questions!

---
Derek


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

I REALLY like this show! I was never a fan of Kelsey Grammar in his comedic roles. Watched him on Cheers because I liked the show, but never watched Fraser. He's frickin awesome in a drammatic role!

Really like this show and it's the best original series that Starz has done IMHO!


----------

